# Single Story Critter Nation Cage? Good size for 2 rats?



## Rattielle (Nov 22, 2009)

;D Hey!

I'm hopefully going to be a first time rat owner in February (or a few months later, but I'll know in February as I need mom's full permission and I'm waiting for the closest rattery to breed a litter I'm interested in... that rattery is a little over 7 hours away).

And, I'll be buying two does. I first was planning on getting the Super Pet Deluxe Home for Exotic Pets, but I saw this cage on the rattery's site. I looked into it and thought "wow! this is the perfect cage!". It has the metal ramp, but I can cover that with a towel or something, so they don't get bumble foot. I'll be getting one hammock, a corner house, and tonnes of toys along with a corner litterbox. It'll be the single story one... because if the sale ends before February... I'll be paying $200 for it anyway.

So, I was wondering if this is a good cage for two rats:

http://www.petstreetmall.com/Critter-Nation-Rabbit-Cage/8515/3399/details.html



Thanks!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats a great cage, many rat owners use those cages for the durability and they look nice.
2 rats is good, many people put up to 5 rats in a single story.
I think the level is alredy covered so you wouldent have to put towl over it. But many people cover it in fleece to make it look nice and more comfy for the rats.
You can alot of toys and hammocks in that cage.
I dont have the cage only because it is heavy, and I travel alot. So if you dont plan on moving it around alot its a great cage.


----------



## Rattielle (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm planning on covering the floors in polar fleece. I'm going to get a multi-level hammock too from the petsmart site. 

I'll get the toys from the local-ish petstore.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Hammocks can run expensive and rats will chew it up, your better off just making one.


----------



## Rattielle (Nov 22, 2009)

How do I make them?


----------



## rat_cuddler (Sep 11, 2009)

for making hammocks you can go here: http://www.rattributes.com/blog/?page_id=47
If you don't sew: http://www.suzsugargliders.com/nosewaccessories.htm
or http://www.youtube.com/user/paulandashia


----------

